# doweling balusters



## drwilson85 (Dec 10, 2008)

anyone have any advice for a homemade doweling jig? I dont have a drill press so Ill have to make due otherwise. Im basically adding 4x4 posts onto the bottom of some old balusters to make them long enough for a stair railing. Obviously I need to be able to dowel these so that the balusters are perfectly straight. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Get a post level to level the post in a vise, then get a drill with a level bubble on it and make holes. Another way is to hold a square up to the drill as you drill, but that can get tricky. Only way I know of to get straight holes without a drill press or a lathe.


----------

